# Independent.ie: Central Bank prepares to crack down on meme stock investing



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2022)

Central Bank prepares to crack down on meme stock investing
					

The Central Bank has warned that "bad actors” are using social media to manipulate markets and that it will be cracking down on investment recommendations by unauthorised parties outside of normal financial channels.




					independent.ie


----------



## Steven Barrett (9 Feb 2022)

Nanny state


----------



## Steven Barrett (9 Feb 2022)

And meanwhile, regulated advisors and producers can sell absolute rubbish to clients, charging exorbitant fees but because they are provided with the prescribed documents (remember, there is no requirement to disclose fees for company pensions), this is ok?


----------



## Steven Barrett (10 Feb 2022)

Was reading more about this in the Financial Times where the headline isn't as sensationalist as the Indo. What the Dutch and Irish regulators are more focused on is the "free" trading platform selling their orders and the retail investor gets a less favourable price for their trade.









						Retail investors lose out when brokers sell their orders, Dutch regulator warns
					

AFM study adds to regulatory scrutiny of controversial trading practice




					on.ft.com


----------



## tecate (11 Feb 2022)

Steven Barrett said:


> What the Dutch and Irish regulators are more focused on is the "free" trading platform selling their orders and the retail investor gets a less favourable price for their trade.


If something is 'free' then you're the product. The likes of Robinhood, etc. have been selling order flow all the while.


----------



## Steven Barrett (14 Feb 2022)

tecate said:


> If something is 'free' then you're the product. The likes of Robinhood, etc. have been selling order flow all the while.


100%. I wrote me blog about the exact same thing this week


----------

